# Cypripedium identification



## Hakone (Apr 9, 2020)

What a cypripedium , I saw the plant in EU nursery .

Thanks


----------



## Berthold (Apr 9, 2020)

Have a look onto the lable at the pot in the nursery of Jan Moors in Belgium. I am sure You did it.

https://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=29425.msg508829#msg508829


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

thanks

http://www.orchidspecies.com/cypirapeanum.htm

I will us J02AX04


----------



## Berthold (Apr 10, 2020)

Hakone said:


> What a cypripedium , I saw the plant in EU nursery .
> 
> Thanks


Do you have the right to show this photo in the forum?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

Which Right ?. I think so . Uncle , are you Police?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

Cypripedium Genus , W. Eccarius


----------



## Berthold (Apr 10, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Which Right ?. I think so . Uncle , are you Police?


Are You illegally posting photos again without permission of the owner? 
It is illegal to post photos of books also without permission.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

Photo Nr, 1 : the owner allowed me

Photo Nr.2 : source Information

Uncle you are bored ?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

Breeder has forced me 2 photos


----------



## Berthold (Apr 10, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Uncle you are bored ?


No, not at all. With great excitement I wait for the next photo of Hakones Cypripedium pot.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2020)

cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 14, 2020)

On the first pic of the topic there is an irapeanum.Seller has plant with yellow flowers but obviously has not irapeanum just some kind of hybrid with yellow flower.I don t know anyone who had/ has success with irapeanum.All of efforts had been failed similar to subtropicum.


----------

